# Amazon Fire 7 tablet privacy concerns



## Pizza17

I recently bought an Amazon Fire 7 tablet at a ridiculously low price but have yet to actually register (the device). I was told registering would create serious potential privacy issues with Amazon. In the earlier Kindle version there was the option to turn off the cloud feature which would supposedly minimize this risk. I do not have the Kindle version-I have the newer Fire 7 tablet.There is no option to turn off this cloud feature if it even exists with this model. Any comments from users.... or anyone? Thank you


----------

